# Seniors in the Spotlight



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

Last night I attended a charity event for our local no kill shelter and there was a fashion show by local celebrities and their rescue pets. There were two Golden Retrievers who were 11 and 13 that simply touched the entire
audience.

The came out, dressed in flowers and while they were cute what was breath taking was the smile and pep in their step to see an audience of several
hundred people cheering them on. You could almost hear them say....I still have it!! Brought tears to not only me but pretty much the entire crowd to watch these two gals strut their stuff...slowly but with so much joy!!:--heart:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is really wonderful, love reading your description about these two seniors and how they touched people's hearts.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sorry I missed this, they sound like absolutely wonderful senior goldens!.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

There's nothing like seeing the excitement in their step and spark in their eyes! Thanks for sharing


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw they sound beautiful, what a lovely thing to see. I love senior golds!


----------

